# Networking >  'PING' utility

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by visitor ykbharat* 

The 'PING' utility that is used to test the IP Network reachability uses


a)ICMP Echo packets

b)ICMP packets with UDP unknown port numbers

c)IP Packets with UDP Port number 1

d)IP Packets with TCP port number 1

----------


## anushya

a) ICMP Echo Packets.

----------


## aman.lamba

ICMP Echo Packets





> *Question asked by visitor ykbharat* 
> 
> The 'PING' utility that is used to test the IP Network reachability uses
> 
> 
> a)ICMP Echo packets
> 
> b)ICMP packets with UDP unknown port numbers
> 
> ...

----------


## kdeivasi

Answer A :

----------

